# Halloween Charades



## LadyAph (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm having a small group of people over on Saturday for a Halloween party. One of the games I'd like to play is Halloween charades. I'm trying to produce cards with Halloween theme things, but as I'm not very good at charades I'm not sure what I can use. So far I have things like Sleepy Hollow, Pointy Hat, Costume, Night of the Living Dead. I have a total of 20 but I want more incase there is a lot of passing (i.e. moving to the next card because they have no idea how to act it out).

Can anyone provide ideas?


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Try adding some horror movie titles in there.


----------



## pufnstuf (Oct 23, 2003)

Carl Cowley has a halloween taboo game on his site, I bet it'd give you some good ideas

http://www.cowlacious.com/hallowbeanie.html


----------



## LadyAph (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank you! I was halfway through making my own version but quickly running out of ideas and time. This will be great!


----------

